# little Water Wheelie at Busco



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

on of the only times ive been ridding and somewone had a camera lol not the best quality but what ever. second vid is a buddy on a Grizz 700 



blackberry220.mp4 video by 05GTO6SPEED - Photobucket
blackberry219.mp4 video by 05GTO6SPEED - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the world just feels right when them wheels are up in the air.
i clicked the like button


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep nothing better then water wheelies. i honestly think they are more addicting then cigs, dip, and burr lol


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice! I've only done some small water wheelies cause all the water round here is moving too fast to stand it up much without getting washed over. I've gotta make it to Busco one day, I'm only 2 or 3 hours away. I see your photobucket name is 05GTO6SPEED. I used to be Phantom400 over on the LS2GTO forums. I miss my goat something awful. Mine was a 6 speed too. Seemed a shame to have one of those with an auto.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Water Wheelies are like crack


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have to agree they are very addicting,

poolege, i miss my Goat bad too but for a 35k car they were put together kinda crappy. mine had 25k on it and needed all the suspension bushing replaced in the front because of the strut rub and GM said it wont under warranty because the car had been driven hard (like they were supposed to be lol)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! looks like a fun pit to play in.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I heard alot of goats had that problem and GM were a*****'* about it. Only problem I had was my rear diff went out at 32,000 miles the night before the Fall Brawl but I found another one for $326 in D.C. so it was ok. I will have another Goat or G8 one day though, even though Pontiac is dead. : (


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice vid! Busco beach is so much fun! I love it!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea its a good place to ride,


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

If I ever get over to the States with my machine I will be at Busco! nice vid man, I agree with 650brute water wheelies are like crack.


----------



## avenomusduck (Jul 8, 2010)

That mudd pit can be fun but stay away from the far right side!
Last time I went, just about the middle, it dropped from 4' to 6' REAL QUICK:bigeyes:
The oval muddercross pit is fun too!

Nice vids BTW!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, yea you have to watch out there are a few holes in that pit


----------

